# Manchester shooters take me out!



## Rogan (Feb 26, 2009)

With me being in college almost full time

i rarely get the chance to go out on shoots and see real life or even just serious hobbyists  do shoots

so if your in manchester or coming to manchester and have any i could come along to id greatly appreciate it!



merci! rogzz


----------

